# [Q] (Clockwork Mod) What is Nandroid Backup and How Does it Work?



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology. 

I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up? 

Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saintmagician (Jul 26, 2011)

From my understanding, the backup backs up all the stuff on your phone EXCEPT for what's on the SD card. 

The idea is that you do a back up. Then install a new rom that you want to try out. BUt you don't like it, so you just restore the backup and woolah! your old phone is back along with all your settings, data, etc. 

I'm not sure why it's called a nandroid backup, but from what I gather, you can do it with clockworkmod, just boot into recovery. And use the backup and restore option.


----------



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

That was my understanding as well. I just wasn't sure on the situation with the user data (or the backup in general really). So all it takes is a nandrid backup to revert back to (rooted) stock?


----------



## rootfan (Jul 26, 2011)

A Android backup takes all the files on your device and saves them as a data.img,system.I mg,cache.I mg,user data,and recovery.img. It is also restorable through fastboot. It can also get you out of a tough spot. Say you are messing with a new theme and it causes your device not to boot up or causes unwanted problems. You can restore a backup to a time when your device was working correctly.


----------



## sweetnsour (Jul 29, 2011)

saintmagician said:


> From my understanding, the backup backs up all the stuff on your phone EXCEPT for what's on the SD card.

Click to collapse



this is true unless you do a nandroid+android_secure backup. this also backs up your external app data


----------



## mazta132 (Jul 30, 2011)

dunngh said:


> This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology.
> 
> I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up?
> 
> Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Yes you're correct. You can restore but just remember some app might have ext data in sdcard. If you don't delete it, when you restore you'll get the same as before

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA App


----------



## rfp101 (Jul 30, 2011)

rootfan said:


> A Android backup takes all the files on your device and saves them as a data.img,system.I mg,cache.I mg,user data,and recovery.img. It is also restorable through fastboot. It can also get you out of a tough spot. Say you are messing with a new theme and it causes your device not to boot up or causes unwanted problems. You can restore a backup to a time when your device was working correctly.

Click to collapse



So if you want to restore say just your data can you just delete the images you do not wish to restore from the backup folder and it will just keep the ones you have?  Or won't it work at all if you start deleting images?


----------



## sweetnsour (Aug 1, 2011)

rfp101 said:


> So if you want to restore say just your data can you just delete the images you do not wish to restore from the backup folder and it will just keep the ones you have?  Or won't it work at all if you start deleting images?

Click to collapse



i wouldnt tamper with a nandroid backup, but if you have clockwordmod recovery, that is possible. clockwordmod recovery gives you the option to restore one of those images (but only one at a time).


----------



## Pender1 (Oct 23, 2011)

does a nandroid backup include your kernel?


----------



## ChaosLord88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pender1 said:


> does a nandroid backup include your kernel?

Click to collapse



It does! It's a compelete "snapshot" of your phone with all apps/settings etc.


----------



## chrisdotjan (Jan 21, 2012)

Does it also backup the stuff which has been stored on the external ext2-Partition, which is mounted to enlarge the space for apps?

Same with restore of this nandroid-backup. Will it also place the backup again to the same space?

As I know there's a (symbolic) link put into /data which might get problems.


----------



## vulf1917 (Jan 21, 2012)

dunngh said:


> This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology.
> 
> I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up?
> 
> Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



its back up all yore staff and programs so if u will back to the backup it eill be exactly the same as beafore


----------



## Larena61 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you install another ROM with different kernel and then you want to go back to  nandroid backup, does it work ?


----------



## cheebs42 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Nandroid backups*

I was wondering if the framework is saved as well.  I recently updated to the ICS firmware and am wondering if I restore with a backup from the old GB firmware will that be restored as well or will it still stay on the ICS?  From my understanding ICS firmware will run previous versions


----------



## Snake X (Jan 29, 2012)

will nandroid backup (made from cwm) un-brick your phone if say, you installed a custom rom via cwm and it bricked it?


----------



## ThePresence (Jan 29, 2012)

dunngh said:


> This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology.
> 
> I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up?
> 
> Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Yes,It restores all data and apps nandroid backup is a mirror copy of your phone.after restoring you will get your previous stock ROM.


----------



## impinas (Feb 22, 2012)

cheebs42 said:


> I was wondering if the framework is saved as well.  I recently updated to the ICS firmware and am wondering if I restore with a backup from the old GB firmware will that be restored as well or will it still stay on the ICS?  From my understanding ICS firmware will run previous versions

Click to collapse



Interesting question. Anyone?


----------



## martenp17 (Feb 24, 2012)

Snake X said:


> will nandroid backup (made from cwm) un-brick your phone if say, you installed a custom rom via cwm and it bricked it?

Click to collapse



im not sure, i think nandroid backup will unbrick your phone as long as you can boot to recovery. atleast when i installed a roms pach it didnt fully boot, got stuck at bootanimation, no loop, just froze, then i got it back with nandroid backup


----------



## sas_sas (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the latest CWM 5.xxx, but there is no Nandroid backup option.
but only those below';

- backup and restore and under it
    - backup
    - restore
    - advanced restore
    - backup to internal sd card
    - advanced restore from internal sdcard

Where is NANDROID Backup?


----------



## Waddle (Mar 9, 2012)

sas_sas said:


> I have the latest CWM 5.xxx, but there is no Nandroid backup option.
> but only those below';
> 
> - backup and restore and under it
> ...

Click to collapse



all the options with the word backup are. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology. 

I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up? 

Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Henkjoost (Mar 14, 2012)

[SOLVED]
[SOLVED]
[SOLVED]
[SOLVED]

If I do a nandroid backup, (I made in of before the rooting process when I got the device

Will I lose root?
Will my device be S-ON
Can my device get official updates again?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1201773
Before I try this (above), can someone answer the question?

this is my CID:  HTC-WWE        *HTC__001*
But I don't know what the latest official RUU is...

So I thought Will a Nandroid do the same as the tutorial above?

thanks in advance


[SOLVED]

[SOLVED]

[SOLVED]


----------



## martenp17 (Mar 15, 2012)

Henkjoost said:


> If I do a nandroid backup, (I made in of before the rooting process when I got the device
> 
> Will I lose root?
> Can my device get official updates again?

Click to collapse



if you made the nandroid backup before you rooted then you will get the phone entierly like it was at the moment you took the backup, so no root, and i dont see a reason why your phone shouldnt get official updates, not sure tho


----------



## Cem Kamoy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to access some files from my backups.
trying out several ROM's I ended up now at ICS RC4 and I'm absolutely happy with it. Thank's to the crew again.

I deleted some voice records from some meetings which I took with my previous ROM Darky. I've got all the CWM backups.
I cannot or don't want to restore the data from it as it would mess up my current storage.
So I tried to use unyaffs to explore the data.img and datadata.img files where I thought those files should be. But I cannot find anything according my data.
At least not any images I took or any files from my soundrecorders?

I thougt the CWM would backup all the sdcard?????


----------



## glevitan (Mar 25, 2012)

Cem Kamoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to access some files from my backups.
> trying out several ROM's I ended up now at ICS RC4 and I'm absolutely happy with it. Thank's to the crew again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I don´t know what phone u are currently using, so I am going to be general with the answer. The CWM just backs up the rom (as currently is in your phone) and not the sdcard contents. If you want to back up an app you should use an app such as the Titanium Backup. Take into consideration, that from rom to rom and to avoid conflicts you will be able to restore just missing applications from rom to rom. CWM, again won´t just backup the applications or the data alone but all the system data. That might be hard to find, but the backup is stored in the sdcard in the ClockWorkMod folder under the back ups subfolder. Hope it helps....


----------



## Cem Kamoy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Glevitan,
ok sorry for the leak of information 
I'm using i9000...
No problem with the backup files.
I've copied them all to my PC as well.
I was always able to return to my previous backups and I don't have problems with that.
But I was never in need of to restore any files like e.g. photos. Or some recorded sounds which I had left on the internal Sd.
As I'm not interested to recover from the cwm right now, and I just want to extract a few files from the data.img or system.img.
I was surprised that only applications and system files were present...
As I understood under "data" also the folders in the sd card would be copied.all of them...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## TOTE 1401 (Mar 25, 2012)

*??*

From a technical nandroid it is a backup Clockwork Mod basically?


----------



## glevitan (Mar 25, 2012)

Cem Kamoy said:


> Hi Glevitan,
> ok sorry for the leak of information
> I'm using i9000...
> No problem with the backup files.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I am no expert in doing that, but I guess you will have to use the Android adk to read those files. The Titanium backup can store all the apps (downloaded or not) with its data. That is the best way to do that. 

The easy way to do it now, if you are a tek noob as I am, is to restore an old backup, run the titanium backup and the restore your current rom again (of course you need to do a nand backup of it). Then run the tibu restore and you will have the apps with its data. Hope it helps....


----------



## Cem Kamoy (Mar 25, 2012)

KYes that is something which I also thought about.
But to be honest I didn't trust my self. As I'm a rbit tired now playing around and I need the phone working properly.
I'm a bit worried that might loose the current status. Now it's exactly there where I want it 
So I decided to look into the backup files instead swapping between Roms. 
thanks anyway

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## 85gallon (Mar 25, 2012)

Henkjoost said:


> [SOLVED]
> [SOLVED]
> [SOLVED]
> [SOLVED]
> ...

Click to collapse



Henk,

What it's with all of the [SOLVED]'s?  You should leave the info instead of editing it.  Other people can read it and learn.


----------



## slickromeo (Mar 30, 2012)

there are still unanswered questions

does a nandroid backup
1) does it save the radio?
     meaning if i change radios can i nandroid back to the older one 
2) does it save the kernal?
     meaning if i install a new ROM and the kernal changes, i can go back to the older one?
3) what about the framework, does that get saved? and restored when nandroid backup is done?


Any one please respond.


----------



## mirsadu76 (Mar 31, 2012)

glevitan said:


> Hi, I don´t know what phone u are currently using, so I am going to be general with the answer. The CWM just backs up the rom (as currently is in your phone) and not the sdcard contents. If you want to back up an app you should use an app such as the Titanium Backup. Take into consideration, that from rom to rom and to avoid conflicts you will be able to restore just missing applications from rom to rom. CWM, again won´t just backup the applications or the data alone but all the system data. That might be hard to find, but the backup is stored in the sdcard in the ClockWorkMod folder under the back ups subfolder. Hope it helps....

Click to collapse



That's my understanding also: CWM backs-up your rom, with all your apps, system data and user data. This way, you are safe, you can always revert to the original rom.


----------



## Cem Kamoy (Apr 4, 2012)

That's all fine,

but What do you understand under "user data"?
I had not the oppurtunity to test it since my last backup. 
What I exprerienced is that it does not include any custom generated folders or any downloaded files or photos.


----------



## remat (Apr 4, 2012)

slickromeo said:


> there are still unanswered questions
> 
> does a nandroid backup
> 1) does it save the radio?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) nope - the radio is stored in a special place on the phone - it stays whatever you do, eg. full wipe. 
2) yes - the kernel is part of the Android OS an it is saved
3) yes - it's also part of the OS

So everything which is backuped can also be restored. A nandroid backup saves all the partitions on your internal storage and they can be restored seperatly or all-in-one.

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




Cem Kamoy said:


> That's all fine,
> 
> but What do you understand under "user data"?
> I had not the oppurtunity to test it since my last backup.
> What I exprerienced is that it does not include any custom generated folders or any downloaded files or photos.

Click to collapse



a nandroid backup does a complete backup of your device. so all files are backuped. but only on the internal storage. it does not do a backup of your SD-Card (photos, downloades e.g. are stored there). you have to make a backup of the SD Card on yout own. Just copy them to your harddisk. then you can, for example, partition your sd-card and copy the files back.


----------



## arumite (Apr 13, 2012)

*Clarification*

So, I know i'm late to the topic, but, being an android noob, and after rereading this thread a few times, I still need some clarification if at all possible.  Even tho, alot of the information in this threat has kind of been beaten like a dead horse, lol.

As far as I understand, a "nandroid" back up is basically any android ROM backup, correct?  Sorry for asking for clarification on something so simple.  It's just that the term confuses me when its used sometimes and seems to be inter-changeable.

The nandroid/ROM backup is just an image of the OS, eg. a mirror image of everything on the internal storage and file system.  NOT the internal or external SD Card.  Similar to creating a disk image of a WINDOWS file system, correct?

And my main concern, the data that is backed up and can be restored.  Does that include Contacts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harrytorta (Apr 13, 2012)

From my understanding its Nandroid = Backup = Rom you were using before you mucked with phone.  So yea, everything included.


----------



## Austin Air (Apr 13, 2012)

harrytorta said:


> From my understanding its Nandroid = Backup = Rom you were using before you mucked with phone.  So yea, everything included.

Click to collapse





If only I had know this 2 weeks ago... aw'man.  But good to know now.


----------



## Putrid Polecat (Apr 15, 2012)

A nandroid backup is simply a system image that allows you to restore your system ("ROM"). It is similar to gparted on Linux or System Image in windows backup. It captures the state of your system partition bit for bit with the layout intact. This is in contrast to file backups which simply copy and compress a set of files.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## ehknaton (Apr 15, 2012)

Where is the nandroid backup stored? Is it still good to use if I do a full wipe/cache clear, can I still restore using the nandroid backup?


----------



## InsanelyMe (Apr 16, 2012)

ehknaton said:


> Where is the nandroid backup stored? Is it still good to use if I do a full wipe/cache clear, can I still restore using the nandroid backup?

Click to collapse



It is stored on your SD card. If you you have clockworkmod you can view and install your backups. And I always clear the system before putting my backup on. It should be fine.

Sent from my Liberty using XDA


----------



## ehknaton (Apr 18, 2012)

What about apps that are moved to SD card, that appear in Settings->Manage Applications->On SD card. Are they backup up, since nandroid backup does not include SD card contents?


----------



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology. 

I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up? 

Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Putrid Polecat (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think so. However, when you restore the nandroid the links are reestablished to the apps on your SD.

__
HTC EVO4G • Shooter 5.5
Underworld SBC • SmartassV2


----------



## ehknaton (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for you response, I gave you a thanks.
I just a made a nandroidbackup right now, and besides that do I need to make a backup with Titanium Backup to keep all my apps? If yes, then should I select user apps only or system apps as well ?

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




InsanelyMe said:


> *It is stored on your SD card*. If you you have clockworkmod you can view and install your backups. And I always clear the system before putting my backup on. It should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Liberty using XDA

Click to collapse



You mean on my external SD card? Because I just performed a nandroid backup, and I can see its stored under /sdcard/external_sd/ , in a folder named clockworkmod, and a size of 752.45 MB. 
Is that normal ?


----------



## Putrid Polecat (Apr 19, 2012)

Titanium Backup is good when you install a brand new ROM and want to restore your apps without having to download them all over from the market. While it is always a good idea to backup your apps, it isn't necessary if restoring a nandroid backup, as long as the apps on the sd card are in place.

Normally with TB I just backup the User apps. Restoring system apps/data is often a problem when going to different ROMs because the data/app version might be incompatible. It doesn't hurt to backup the system apps,bit just adds clutter though when trying to navigate through the backups.


__
HTC EVO4G • Shooter 5.5
Lionfish 1.6 • SmartassV2/SIO


----------



## maduro25 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've used Titanium through an OG Droid, Thunderbolt and now a Gnex.
Highly recommended.  Just don't restore system apps with it.


----------



## ehknaton (Apr 20, 2012)

How come nandroid backup does to backup the /efs folder ?


----------



## faisalis10 (Apr 21, 2012)

the nandroid backup saves everything files ,apps,settings. it is need coz its the official rom no lags and bugs



dunngh said:


> This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology.
> 
> I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up?
> 
> Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse


----------



## ernieg92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Putrid Polecat said:


> Titanium Backup is good when you install a brand new ROM and want to restore your apps without having to download them all over from the market. While it is always a good idea to backup your apps, it isn't necessary if restoring a nandroid backup, as long as the apps on the sd card are in place.
> 
> Normally with TB I just backup the User apps. Restoring system apps/data is often a problem when going to different ROMs because the data/app version might be incompatible. It doesn't hurt to backup the system apps,bit just adds clutter though when trying to navigate through the backups.

Click to collapse



I've been looking for an answer to this question!  I get tired of re-downloading and re-configuring my apps.  So, if I've read this thread correctly, Nandroid takes a snapshot of your phone while TB backs up your applications and configuration settings. Is that correct?

What about when moving from one ROM to another?  Can you just restore the TB made and all of your apps are back in place (with settings intact)?


----------



## Putrid Polecat (Apr 21, 2012)

Correct. Snapshot is a good way to put it. And when you move to a new ROM you can use TB to restore the User apps with data and they will have all the settings as before. Don't do this with system apps however. 

Nandroid =  snapshot of entire OS
TB = restore apps

__
HTC EVO4G • Shooter 5.5
Lionfish 1.6 • SmartassV2/SIO


----------



## ernieg92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Putrid Polecat said:


> Don't do this with system apps however.

Click to collapse



System apps: these are the ones provided by HTC/Google, right? I'm guessing these are system apps.
- Gmail
- Web Browser (need to backup bookmarks)
- Messages (I use SMS backup for this one)
- Calendar settings and Clock settings (have multiple calendars and time zones configured)
- Friendstream / HTC Hub (vendor-specific system apps)

As I look at my newly configured phone, I realize most of my apps are downloads so it's not too much of an issue.  Gmail, Internet (esp bookmarks), and calendar/clock settings are the big ones I have to re-configure.


----------



## ehknaton (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I have a nandroidbackup made using CWM 5.0.2.7. And I want to restore it. Now I have CyanogenMod7 and I have Clockworkmod 5.0.0.6. 
So I copied the nandroidbackup from external_sd to internal_sd, and now when it shows up in my restore menu.

Is there any problem that the backup was made with Clockworkmod 5.0.2.7 and I restore it with Clockworkmod 5.0.2.6 ?


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 23, 2012)

ehknaton said:


> Hi, I have a nandroidbackup made using CWM 5.0.2.7. And I want to restore it. Now I have CyanogenMod7 and I have Clockworkmod 5.0.0.6.
> So I copied the nandroidbackup from external_sd to internal_sd, and now when it shows up in my restore menu.
> 
> Is there any problem that the backup was made with Clockworkmod 5.0.2.7 and I restore it with Clockworkmod 5.0.2.6 ?

Click to collapse



No problem.You can restore..


----------



## Nautty (Apr 23, 2012)

*Root question - with CWM*

Hi, I recently did a root in my Xperia Neo via zergrush script on ".42" FW. Unfortunately I am not allowed to unlock my bootloader so I had to downgrade to ".42" then root, install CWM and do the OTA upgrade to ".62". My question is: When I install for example this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281489 via CWM , Will I lose root in my phone? Because I have to do "wipe data/factory reset" to install this rom. Or tell me please how I can install this rom without losing root. I want this rom, because it is built on stock kernel, what means that I haven't to unlock bootloader.

Thank you for answers


----------



## moonzbabysh (Apr 24, 2012)

Nautty said:


> Hi, I recently did a root in my Xperia Neo via zergrush script on ".42" FW. Unfortunately I am not allowed to unlock my bootloader so I had to downgrade to ".42" then root, install CWM and do the OTA upgrade to ".62". My question is: When I install for example this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281489 via CWM , Will I lose root in my phone? Because I have to do "wipe data/factory reset" to install this rom. Or tell me please how I can install this rom without losing root. I want this rom, because it is built on stock kernel, what means that I haven't to unlock bootloader.
> 
> Thank you for answers

Click to collapse



No you won't lose root if you "wipe data/factory reset" all that does is wipe all the files and changes you've made with apps and such, and set it back to how the ROM your currently on was when you first flashed it. We do this so that no "left over" files mess up anything in a new rom. We always Nandroid backups before hand so that if there are issues with the new flashed rom, you can go back to your old one, exactly how you left it. 

MoPhoACTV Initiative


----------



## caloyzki (Apr 24, 2012)

hello can anyone pls help me, how came when i go to recovery mode and backup using nandroid when i hit the back up this is the one it says "cant mount backup path" what is wrong? i cant backup to nandroid? pls help me ty


----------



## ernieg92 (Apr 24, 2012)

caloyzki said:


> hello can anyone pls help me, how came when i go to recovery mode and backup using nandroid when i hit the back up this is the one it says "cant mount backup path" what is wrong? i cant backup to nandroid? pls help me ty

Click to collapse



Not sure which recovery you're using, but check for an option to view/mount partitions. Probably can't get to the backup location.

----
Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G (running Revolution 1.2.0) using XDA.


----------



## ravshani (Apr 24, 2012)

Titanium backup is the best!!! =)


----------



## alkhafaf (May 9, 2012)

Can I make multiple Android backups for many ROMs? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Putrid Polecat (May 9, 2012)

alkhafaf said:


> Can I make multiple Android backups for many ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Absolutely. Nandroid backups don't care what ROM you are running. It operates below the layer of the OS. You just have to have enough space on your sd card to hold all the backups.


----------



## alkhafaf (May 9, 2012)

Putrid Polecat said:


> Absolutely. Nandroid backups don't care what ROM you are running. It operates below the layer of the OS. You just have to have enough space on your sd card to hold all the backups.

Click to collapse



I meant that if I am able to make multiple copies. 
And  it seems that I am able to do that .. just awesome.
Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 9, 2012)

Not sure if it was answered, but Nandroid got its name from the fact that files are stored in NAND memory.


----------



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology. 

I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up? 

Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## egypro (May 27, 2012)

nandroid backup is the one made thro clockwordmod ??


----------



## romzL (Jun 9, 2012)

so i have an ARC S with 4.0.4 ICS with JJ ROM. i did a back up via CWM. i want to try another ROM, if in case i don't want that ROM, can i still go back with the old JJ ROM?


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Jun 9, 2012)

romzL said:


> so i have an ARC S with 4.0.4 ICS with JJ ROM. i did a back up via CWM. i want to try another ROM, if in case i don't want that ROM, can i still go back with the old JJ ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes, just restore the backup of the JJ ROM.


----------



## romzL (Jun 9, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> Yes, just restore the backup of the JJ ROM.

Click to collapse



just did and it worked  so this means i can have 2 roms and i can just switch to any but of course, i can only use the specific ROM in its last state that i had it backed up. interesting ...


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, emails and contact changes and anything to do with your Google account would sync over the internet, but things like app data wouldn't. I wouldn't continuously flash large amounts of data (such as whole backups) though, because it'll wear out the NAND flash chips/eMMC chips and eventually you'll run into bad blocks and your phone is bricked.


----------



## Serdxx (Jul 9, 2012)

mazta132 said:


> Yes you're correct. You can restore but just remember some app might have ext data in sdcard. If you don't delete it, when you restore you'll get the same as before
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA App

Click to collapse



what *ext data in sd card* that you mean?
ex : games data that used in order to play the games? like nova 3? that when u open nova 3 first time it will download the data?


----------



## Deleted member 4580957 (Jul 9, 2012)

A Nandroid Backup is a complete system backup of your Android Device. To make a Nandroid backup, you must be rooted and install ClockworkMod Recovery via Rom Manager or manually by searching a YouTube video tutorial on it. When you make a Nandroid backup, it backs up all your apps, and data. Most people make a Nandroid backup before flashing a ROM in the unfortunate event of the ROM not functioning correctly. Having these backups are extremely useful because you can revert your system back to the way it was before you did anything to it. To make a Nandroid Backup, first boot into Recovery Mode (Accessible on some devices by powering down and then holding down both volume rockers and the power button at the same time. You can also access it by going into the ROM Manager app and selecting, "Reboot into Recovery".) Once you are in Recovery mode, select the "Backup and Restore" tab then click backup. The Nandroid Backup should begin and it may take a while based on how much data your phone has. Once it is completed, it will notify you and will bring you back to the original tab. Congratulations! You have now made a successful Nandroid backup! One thing to keep in mind while making backups is, have a full or more than 50% battery while doing it because it may drain it, and also make sure you don't interrupt it or it ill become corrupted. If you want to restore from a previous backup you have made, click the "Backup and Restore" Tab again and choose restore. Click the Backup you would like to restore from based on the date stamp on the backup. Choose one and it will begin to restore. This also may take awhile so be patient! Once that is done, click reboot system now and enjoy your restored device! I really hope this helped you! I it helped anyone else, please drop a thanks! 

Warm Regards,

~Epic


----------



## Prufta (Jul 20, 2012)

saintmagician said:


> From my understanding, the backup backs up all the stuff on your phone EXCEPT for what's on the SD card.
> 
> The idea is that you do a back up. Then install a new rom that you want to try out. BUt you don't like it, so you just restore the backup and woolah! your old phone is back along with all your settings, data, etc.
> 
> *I'm not sure why it's called a nandroid backup, but from what I gather, you can do it with clockworkmod, just boot into recovery. And use the backup and restore option.*

Click to collapse




I was going to make a post regarding this question. Thanks:good:


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jul 20, 2012)

Prufta said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> I was going to make a post regarding this question. Thanks:good:

Click to collapse





Product F(RED) said:


> Not sure if it was answered, but Nandroid got its name from the fact that files are stored in NAND memory.

Click to collapse



^^


----------



## SahilC (Sep 23, 2012)

rootfan said:


> A Android backup takes all the files on your device and saves them as a data.img,system.I mg,cache.I mg,user data,and recovery.img. It is also restorable through fastboot. It can also get you out of a tough spot. Say you are messing with a new theme and it causes your device not to boot up or causes unwanted problems. You can restore a backup to a time when your device was working correctly.

Click to collapse



Where is that file stored? 
And, I had another question, if you could answer that. I can store multiple nandroid backup files, right? So the nandroid I made before flashing CM10 is one file, and if I nandroid again, it would be a different file, right? And then I can chose which to recover after I wipe?

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




EpiclyEpic said:


> A Nandroid Backup is a complete system backup of your Android Device. To make a Nandroid backup, you must be rooted and install ClockworkMod Recovery via Rom Manager or manually by searching a YouTube video tutorial on it. When you make a Nandroid backup, it backs up all your apps, and data. Most people make a Nandroid backup before flashing a ROM in the unfortunate event of the ROM not functioning correctly. Having these backups are extremely useful because you can revert your system back to the way it was before you did anything to it. To make a Nandroid Backup, first boot into Recovery Mode (Accessible on some devices by powering down and then holding down both volume rockers and the power button at the same time. You can also access it by going into the ROM Manager app and selecting, "Reboot into Recovery".) Once you are in Recovery mode, select the "Backup and Restore" tab then click backup. The Nandroid Backup should begin and it may take a while based on how much data your phone has. Once it is completed, it will notify you and will bring you back to the original tab. Congratulations! You have now made a successful Nandroid backup! One thing to keep in mind while making backups is, have a full or more than 50% battery while doing it because it may drain it, and also make sure you don't interrupt it or it ill become corrupted. If you want to restore from a previous backup you have made, click the "Backup and Restore" Tab again and choose restore. Click the Backup you would like to restore from based on the date stamp on the backup. Choose one and it will begin to restore. This also may take awhile so be patient! Once that is done, click reboot system now and enjoy your restored device! I really hope this helped you! I it helped anyone else, please drop a thanks!
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> ~Epic

Click to collapse



Wow. Thank you. That answered most of my questions in one paragraph.


----------



## lunarlandr (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had a lot of these same questions in the back of my mind for some time now. Thanks for adding some clarity.

"Dark is the night, I'm just a lonesome ol' shootin' star."

Sent from my Paranoid Android JB'd Infuse 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdowell362 (Jan 10, 2013)

ChaosLord88 said:


> It does! It's a compelete "snapshot" of your phone with all apps/settings etc.

Click to collapse



what about things like contacts, folder structure, or launcher info?


----------



## iKoolkid (Jan 10, 2013)

jdowell362 said:


> what about things like contacts, folder structure, or launcher info?

Click to collapse



STOP BUMPING! But i believe so.

Sent from my throne in Memeland


----------



## degu3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it necessery or recommended to do a full wipe/cache/dalvik before making a restore?
What about format system?


----------



## Prufta (Jan 20, 2013)

degu3 said:


> Is it necessery or recommended to do a full wipe/cache/dalvik before making a restore?
> What about format system?

Click to collapse



It is recommended to do a full wipe before making a restore. I always do wipe data,cache,dalvik, this is to clean your system of any partition left from previous rom. 

Enviado desde mi XT910 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## govindadas (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, so a nandroid contains backups of cache, data, and system... and boot.img and recovery.img. What about all the other folders on the phone filesystem? such as acct, config, d, dev, etc, etc... I'm sure some of this comes from boot.img and recovery.img and that some of it is just links to other parts of the filesystem, but I guess it seemingly doesn't matter. And of course, I know sdcard doesn't get included.


----------



## Prufta (Feb 12, 2013)

govindadas said:


> Ok, so a nandroid contains backups of cache, data, and system... and boot.img and recovery.img. What about all the other folders on the phone filesystem? such as acct, config, d, dev, etc, etc... I'm sure some of this comes from boot.img and recovery.img and that some of it is just links to other parts of the filesystem, but I guess it seemingly doesn't matter. And of course, I know sdcard doesn't get included.

Click to collapse



Once you make a backup of your phone, that backup is like a mirror of all you got on your phone. Once you decide to restore your backup your phone will be back like the last time you use it. 

Really is a lifesaver!!!:thumbup:

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirate6759 (Feb 12, 2013)

ChaosLord88 said:


> It does! It's a compelete "snapshot" of your phone with all apps/settings etc.

Click to collapse




exactly if you mess up or just don't like a rom you have flashed you just restore your nandroid backup and your device is just like it was before you changed anything including your data except anything on your ext. sd card


----------



## govindadas (Feb 13, 2013)

but if you only have an internal sdcard like a galaxy nexus, a nandroid doesn't touch that stuff, right? I'm pretty certain my sdcard stuff did not get restored -- I had assumed it wouldn't.

Also related - doing a factory data reset from the stock settings menu does erase the sdcard, but wiping data /cache from clockwordmod recovery leaves the sdcard alone. At least this is what my experience has shown me. However, I'm not sure about doing a rom install from clockworkmod rom manager in app menu, that might allow wiping the sdcard -- but I could be totally wrong about that last bit, selecting to install a rom from rom manager in-app menu. Again, a bit off topic, but I just had an issue with this.


----------



## baurluvva (Feb 14, 2013)

*nandroid backup on desire hd*

I have a desire hd on newest ota update, so therefore needs to be downgraded to root with cwm.

How can I get a backup of newest rom currently on phone if I have to downgrade before being able to make a backup???


----------



## dunngh (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a noob question, but I have a bit of experience under my belt just so you don't have to worry _too_ much about using "confusing" terminology. 

I have rooted/ROMed many devices in the past and have heard guides talking about doing a Nandroid backup. My question is how exactly does it work? Say for example: I am on the stock ROM (rooted of course) and I do a Nandroid backup while on stock. If go to say Cyanogen and I don't like it can I just restore from my nandroid backup like I would flash any other ROM to go back to stock. And if that will get me back to stock does it also preserve all of the user data that was in that ROM when it was backed up? 

Any other information about about nandroid backups would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bumerank (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,
I have rooted my Lenovo ThinkPad tablet and installed CWM by instructions in here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1831161 ...I wanted to flash to Cyanogenmod10, but before it I wanted to backup original ROM. And my problem is - there is no "Backup & restore" option in CWM's boot menu...where could be a mistake?


----------



## BShadynew (Aug 18, 2013)

*Backing up SD Card Data in a Nandroid/TWRP/CWM backup*



ehknaton said:


> Thanks for you response, I gave you a thanks.
> I just a made a nandroidbackup right now, and besides that do I need to make a backup with Titanium Backup to keep all my apps? If yes, then should I select user apps only or system apps as well ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



*Always best to do an batch backup or create an update.zip in Titanium Backup just to be safe. However, I KNOW in the latest TWRP (2.6.00) and I believe also in CWM, you can when select backup and check the ".android_secure" option which WILL in fact backup your SD cards, internal (emulated) and external. Beware though, that it can take a long time to complete especially on older phones. Also if you have a lot of apps, or not much free space, make sure you have enough room! Takes about 15-20 mins on my SCH-I545 VZW S4 tor a complete TWRP backup incluing android_secure it takes about 4.4GB to back up a extSD with about 7GB on it and internal with practically nothing on it.

Hope this is helpful and not rehashing too much info already provided. Also, please correct me in forum and PM or email if some or all of my info is incorrect.*


----------



## power2top (Aug 18, 2013)

CWM does not take sdcard backup as it stores the backup on sdcard itself so it will be recursive. I have taken multiple nandroid backups and did not have sdcard backup. no .android_secure etc, Fortunately I had taken /sdcard backup after 1 level hardbricking and thus saved myself when I completely banged by phone to death to help restore my sdcard data on the new phone.


----------



## elbildozer (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Mateeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vickyvergil (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## tmyjr528 (Sep 5, 2013)

My s3 has a cracked screen so I got a replacement so would I use this to make my replacement phone like the cracked one?


----------



## susaan (Dec 8, 2015)

late question but doesnt nandroid backup the system things too? like the fonts,shutdown animation,etc..but it must be doing that too cause its like a rom backup right?


----------

